# Helen [Sofronovoy]'s binding from Russia!



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!

These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.


----------



## Sassycrafty1 (Oct 10, 2011)

It is a very lovely set, beautiful colors job well done.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sassycrafty1 said:


> It is a very lovely set, beautiful colors job well done.


The many thanks!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

SUch very pretty colors and nice crocheting.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> SUch very pretty colors and nice crocheting.


The many thanks! I greatly tried.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!
> 
> These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.


Beautiful set, very professional look.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!
> 
> These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.[/quote


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful,such pretty work and colours.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Lovely detail, just makes the outfit. Lot of thought, too!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful lovely crochet.


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

I think you have put a lot of love into making these beautiful garments. I like the way you have used colour in places to add interest. Your work is very neat and careful; I love the collar on the cardigan and I think the bootees are lovely and very unusual. What a lucky baby to have these pretty clothes! Well done! x


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

The edging on the shawl is exquisite; it looks like links in a chain. I wonder if you would mind sharing the pattern for this? I'm fascinated to know how you twisted these links around one another.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work well done.


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! Such beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

That is a very beautiful set. You do lovely work. Leonora


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful! The blanket edging is quite unique, at least to me. Lovely.


----------



## lainy (Feb 11, 2012)

These are absolutely lovely!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

what beautiful work you have done, you can tell how much love you have put into it. welcome to knitting paradise from canada


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beautiful set, very professional look.[/quote]

Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> They are absolutely beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

kiwiannie said:


> Beautiful,such pretty work and colours.


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

3mom said:


> Lovely detail, just makes the outfit. Lot of thought, too!


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

CARABELLA said:


> Beautiful work well done.


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

annjaneice said:


> Welcome to the forum! Such beautiful work. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the hospitality! To me it is pleasant!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonora said:


> That is a very beautiful set. You do lovely work. Leonora


Thanks! Certainly this can be connected! You create!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

edgemanak said:


> Beautiful! The blanket edging is quite unique, at least to me. Lovely.


The many thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

lainy said:


> These are absolutely lovely!


It is very grateful TO YOU!!!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> what beautiful work you have done, you can tell how much love you have put into it. welcome to knitting paradise from canada


Thanks for the hospitality! I simply greatly love to bind!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

nogginpodge said:


> The edging on the shawl is exquisite; it looks like links in a chain. I wonder if you would mind sharing the pattern for this? I'm fascinated to know how you twisted these links around one another.


The many thanks! I bound this border on the picture. Here is it. If you please - try!


----------



## Beebee (Mar 30, 2011)

Beautifully finished work, what a wonderful set to give to a baby.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Beebee said:


> Beautifully finished work, what a wonderful set to give to a baby.


Thanks! To me it is very pleasant!


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

You are very talented and your set is lovely. I look forward to seeing more of your work. Welcome.


----------



## Grannyof5 (Nov 17, 2011)

Lovely set.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

the set is truly beautiful. Well done


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Beautiful crocheting. I love the colors. Wish I could crochet. Even if I started classes now, I would never be able to make something that nice. Thanks for sharing. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mrsfje (Dec 7, 2011)

Yes, please do share edging.


----------



## maidinkent (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats very beautiful. Thank you for sharing the technique. It's good to learn a new method of edging. Well done on creating such a lovely baby set.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Those are just beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Elena, crochet is my first love, but I also knit. I'm looking forward to seeing some more of your work on KP. Leonora


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

beautiful!, it looks so soft


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice work. Etsy is a great place to list items for sale.


----------



## Wally-the-bear (Jan 17, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!!



ELENA61 said:


> How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!
> 
> These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

very very lovely! Good work :thumbup:


----------



## CharleneB (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely color combination - your work is beautiful.


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Thank you Elena


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

welcome, I love the set the colors are very nice


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Just beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work!


----------



## ellilou (Jan 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous work -- lucky baby!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful work and hello from Florida


----------



## fayzee (Jan 29, 2011)

This is so cute--someone is going to be a fashion plate.

I just love being able to converse with someone in Russia, how wonderful is that. Very plesed to meet you. Faye


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Helen - What a magnificent set! Your work is excellent. Can you share your pattern or tell us where to purchase it? However did you do the lovely blanket edging? Simply gorgeous! I love to crochet and knit and would love to make this item.
Deb :>)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful work!!!! ;0)


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Very lovely set and beautifully done!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Absolutely lovely Elena


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

what a beautiful set u did great work


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

So pretty. Love the way you used the accent colors.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

That is lovely and very well presented. I love the flower and the twisted edging. Thank you for sharing. Share some more. I know that isn't all you've done.


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful work Helen, no matter how much we think we know, there is always something new to learn. Will try to do your edging and hope it looks as good as yours.
Best wishes


----------



## Ginnybee1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Beautiful work! So happy you joined the forum. Welcome!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Beautiful work, pattern and colors! You are right! The binding is VERY interesting and pretty. 

Congratulations! Welcome to Knitting Paradise!

Virginia


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

I thank all you for the appreciation of my labor! Thanks for the contact! I even did not think that my work will cause such great interest! To me it is very pleasant! I will be glad it is glad to help in the binding. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

very beautiful.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Helen.... Very beautiful. This is for a very lucky baby!

Thank you for sharing with us!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

lovely


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

this is so beautiful i love the colors & your work is excellent!


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

What a lovely baby set. I love the pattern, and the colors. Very nicely done.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh yes! ;-) i agree with all! These are adorable and look so soft. Beautiful, beautiful, beautiful! Show more


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## aunt lee (Jun 23, 2011)

LOVELY WORK :thumbup:


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

It is quite lovely!


----------



## fatkitty (Jun 23, 2011)

Just beautiful!


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Gingir (Nov 20, 2011)

how beautiful is this crochet set.... OH MY...fantastic...


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

really lovely set of baby clothes... Well done


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

AMAZING! Just beautiful! Is the blouse made of 2 big squares? The blanket 1 big square, plus the beautiful trim? The shoes 1 small square each? And, the hat is a regular crochet hat? Never met anyone with the name ELENA before, that is my middle name.


----------



## Rhodidodi (Nov 15, 2011)

Beautiful work and so different!


----------



## hannatrip (Sep 26, 2011)

Very beautiful work!!! Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of work. Such patience for such perfection.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

This is simply the most beautiful work I have seen. I love the colors and the edging is wonderful. I have new grandbaby coming and am going to try edging on a blanket I am making. Thank you so much for sharing and welcome from Texas.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the pattern.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Beautiful work..beautiful use of colors...it's especially interesting how your pale yellow fades into oranges...
julie


----------



## lora_novo (Aug 14, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> nogginpodge said:
> 
> 
> > The edging on the shawl is exquisite; it looks like links in a chain. I wonder if you would mind sharing the pattern for this? I'm fascinated to know how you twisted these links around one another.
> ...


Класс!!!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Just beautiful! I look forward to seeing more of your work.
Jan


----------



## berryshake (Mar 16, 2011)

I like ther inner edging of the baby blanket


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a lovely set


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!
> 
> These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.


SIMPLY GORGEOUS!


----------



## Pudgypooh (May 31, 2011)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

its all beautiful!!


----------



## izzy (Jan 30, 2011)

Your work is really wonderful ! Thank you so much, for sharing it with us ! ............. Welcome from the state of Minnesota (where it gets cold and snowy, and have lots of days to crochet and knit.)


----------



## Violetta (Apr 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. A lot of work, but the complete set is so lovely.


----------



## mvitale (Oct 3, 2011)

wow Beautiful


----------



## JJMM88 (Apr 4, 2011)

Beautiful work, love the set!


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh, thanks so much for sharing the photos both of your wonderful work and the pictures of how to do the border. Amazing!

And welcome to the forum! I just love how international this place is. What part of Russia is Kazan? (I haven't read the rest of the thread -- hope this hasn't already been asked and answered.)


----------



## Chayjan (Oct 4, 2011)

It's work to be very proud of Jan UK


----------



## crafty19391 (Aug 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Welcome to Knitting Paradise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Very beautiful. You do lovely work.


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

You do wonderful work!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

I love your work. I have just had my Russian friend to visit (from Samara) and I feel I can hear you speaking just like her.


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

How very beautiful. And so are your roses. Was that a special occasion?


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very gorgeous! Is they your own patterns and if so, will you be offering the patterns for sale? If not, can you name the source for the patterns?


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Your work is very unique and and the white/yellow color combination is just lovely.


----------



## jentonic (Jul 24, 2011)

What lovely work,very neat and the colour is just right. You must have worked very hard.


----------



## MICHAELA (Feb 7, 2011)

Zdtastvuite Elena, 
Detskii nabor neobiknovennii, vse v vostorge, spasibo vam i dobro pogalovat v nashy family.
Ydachi vam vo vsem.
Welcome to the family


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful ...love all the details. Thanks for sharing your lovely work.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## Barbara Bohlman (Feb 1, 2012)

Your work is beautiful. Thanks for showing it. 
Barbara B


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Elena....beautiful name...and Welcome to the most amazing knitting/ crocheting forum on the web.

I too am a crochter and knitter for around 50 years..So I can admire your beautiful creations..

Thanks for posting the picture of the layette and showing pictures of how to do the edging...just * Beautifully* done.

I would love to have patterns of your beautiful work ..if possible.

God Bless you and your work.

Camilla



ELENA61 said:


> How do you do!!! If to you are interesting my works, then I can present to your attention the exclusive models, connected in the different technique of binding!!!
> 
> These are the children's complete set, which consists of the blanket, blouse, cap and [pinetok]. It is connected by me by hook from yarn for the children.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice technique - Your crochet work is beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Yes we are all very interested .

thanks for your help


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I am very pleased to meet you Elena and must say that your work is beautiful. I appreciate the instructions you posted for the inter-twining circles. That is beautiful. I think pinetok might mean booties in English because that is the only other thing there that was not named. The flower on the blanket is very pretty. I look forward to seeing more of your work. Welcome to the forum. 
Sylvia


----------



## Purplemuse (Feb 13, 2011)

You cannot buy anything that beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## loveyarn (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful work, welcome to the forum.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

such a unique edge love it 
I will add Russia to the international list I am keeping I have eleven on it now 
Australia 
Canada 
USA
UK
Denmark
New Zealand
India
Ireland
Mexico
Scotland
Russia


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

jeanbess said:


> such a unique edge love it
> I will add Russia to the international list I am keeping I have eleven on it now
> Australia
> Canada
> ...


I think you missed China.. Isn't it wonderful to see how many countries are involved in this site!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Absolutely stunning!! Your work is beautiful, love the colour combination. I don't crochet, just learning, hats off to you Elena. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

I loved reading your post, I think you write like you speak and I could "hear the accent".......how cute! Welcome, as I see you are fairly new here. I haven't been on this site much longer. Love the knowledge & attitude of the crafters here...such a fun international group....where love of the crafts such as knitting and crocheting have brought us all together! Your work is gorgeous, hope to see pictures of more as you finish it..........hugs from Arizona


----------



## Mum4tier (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello from Florida. Thanks so much for the instructions for your unique edging. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## lalitha (May 21, 2011)

You are so talented.it is such a beautiful set.


----------



## chithesaluki (Oct 27, 2011)

&#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1090;&#1086;, &#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1088;&#1072;&#1079;&#1076;&#1077;&#1083;&#1103;&#1090;&#1100; &#1074;&#1072;&#1096;&#1091; &#1082;&#1088;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1074;&#1091;&#1102; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1091;. &#1071; &#1083;&#1102;&#1073;&#1083;&#1102; &#1076;&#1077;&#1090;&#1072;&#1083;&#1080; &#1075;&#1088;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1094;&#1099; &#1086;&#1090;&#1085;&#1086;&#1089;&#1080;&#1090;&#1077;&#1083;&#1100;&#1085;&#1086; &#1086;&#1076;&#1077;&#1103;&#1083;&#1072;.
Chloe xx


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I love all of it!!! It is VERY beautiful! A real treasure.
Nice to hear from you from Russia!!!!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

I would love to have directions for the little hat!!!!!!


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome from Arizona. Your work is simply stunning!


----------



## Donna Jean (Sep 7, 2011)

Beautiful work. I love the edging on the blanket and the sweater and hat are adorable. Love the pattern.


----------



## Grandma Peach (Nov 14, 2011)

Your work is just beautiful. I too would be interested in knowing where to find the pattern.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

What beautiful work...!


----------



## elilashley (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm sure you said something welcoming to Helen and I would love to see it printed in english, just to compare the letters in our alphabet and the "cryllic". Is that the correct word? I love words as much as stitches.
Sincerely,
Eli,
Amado, Arizona


----------



## Maddie55 (Dec 27, 2011)

Your baby set is absolutely beautiful. Very nice details! Welcome to our knitting "club."


----------



## kathy320 (Jul 29, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> nogginpodge said:
> 
> 
> > The edging on the shawl is exquisite; it looks like links in a chain. I wonder if you would mind sharing the pattern for this? I'm fascinated to know how you twisted these links around one another.
> ...


Wow! It is links in a chain. This is lovely. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a pattern for the sweater ...

http://www.bevscountrycottage.com/hexagon-jacket.html

It can be made with various yarns and hooks to get many different looks

I like this pattern... must try a dolly sized version


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful set...I love the edging on the blanket!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Your outfit is beautiful. I love the way you have the yellow color accent. Good job!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

I really love your work. I'd like to know how to do this too. thank you for sharing this. Hope to see more of your work.


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

Gorgeous! Lots of time and skill involved and a beautiful end product. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Beautiful pieces.


----------



## LaVerne (Jan 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

Elena, You are a very clever, talented lady. The work is superb, and thank you for the directions for the binding. I will have a go at that. Many thanks and welcome from Australia


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Elena, 
Welcome to this wonderful site. I have learned so much from the wonderful, creative people on this site. I saw the pictures of the circles and the trim but I have missed the actual instructions if they are there. I think most of us need patterns to follow when it is that intricate. If you would share I would be ever so grateful.. if I missed the written step by step, please show me where my brain missed it. Thanks.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Knitry said:


> Oh, thanks so much for sharing the photos both of your wonderful work and the pictures of how to do the border. Amazing!
> 
> And welcome to the forum! I just love how international this place is. What part of Russia is Kazan? (I haven't read the rest of the thread -- hope this hasn't already been asked and answered.)


Thanks for the hospitality! I am very glad to contact! Russia, the average Volga, [Tatarstan], Russia, the average Volga, [Tatarstan]In 2014 we have the world spartakiada of students. Good to grant!!!

http://www.kazancup.ru/?page_id=17


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

jeanbess said:


> such a unique edge love it
> I will add Russia to the international list I am keeping I have eleven on it now
> Australia
> Canada
> ...


----------



## Purlie Girl (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work! The edging on the shawl is very eye-catching.

Purlie Girl


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

&#1041;&#1086;&#1083;&#1100;&#1096;&#1086;&#1077; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077;&#1084; &#1089;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077; &#1074;&#1085;&#1080;&#1084;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1077; &#1082; &#1084;&#1086;&#1080;&#1084; &#1088;&#1072;&#1073;&#1086;&#1090;&#1072;&#1084;! &#1071; &#1088;&#1072;&#1076;&#1072; &#1082;&#1072;&#1078;&#1076;&#1086;&#1084;&#1091; &#1080;&#1079; &#1042;&#1072;&#1089;! &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086;,&#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1087;&#1088;&#1080;&#1085;&#1103;&#1083;&#1080; &#1082; &#1089;&#1077;&#1073;&#1077; &#1085;&#1072; &#1092;&#1086;&#1088;&#1091;&#1084;. &#1057;&#1087;&#1072;&#1089;&#1080;&#1073;&#1086; &#1079;&#1072; &#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1099;&#1077; &#1080; &#1090;&#1105;&#1087;&#1083;&#1099;&#1077; &#1089;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;! &#1071; &#1074;&#1099;&#1083;&#1086;&#1078;&#1091; &#1074;&#1089;&#1077; &#1092;&#1086;&#1090;&#1086;,&#1095;&#1090;&#1086; &#1077;&#1089;&#1090;&#1100; &#1091; &#1084;&#1077;&#1085;&#1103;. &#1040; &#1074;&#1086;&#1090; &#1086;&#1087;&#1080;&#1089;&#1072;&#1085;&#1080;&#1103; &#1085;&#1077;&#1090;. &#1071; &#1074;&#1103;&#1078;&#1091; &#1087;&#1086; &#1082;&#1072;&#1088;&#1090;&#1080;&#1085;&#1082;&#1072;&#1084;.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Oooooooooooh ELENA61,

Your Russia is sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pictures! I have never seen anything like this!

Your work is beautiful and if you are looking for a place to show it to more people who might want to buy your creations try ETSY http://www.etsy.com/

People who loved hand made items shop there.

Welcome to this site and please share more. You are very good at crochet!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

All, that there is in i on this children's collection.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Oooooooooooh ELENA61,
> 
> Your Russia is sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pictures! I have never seen anything like this!
> 
> ...


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Oooooooooooh ELENA61,
> 
> Your Russia is sooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful! Thank you for sharing the pictures! I have never seen anything like this!
> 
> ...


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

For PearlofGreatPrice! The many thanks for the information! But I so am far from you. Hardly someone will want to buy in me.


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> For PearlofGreatPrice! The many thanks for the information! But I so am far from you. Hardly someone will want to buy in me.


The site is growing and others from around the world are joining in on it. You never know when the information could be useful. Many people here knit but do not crochet. And many have their work listed on such sites.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

The site is growing and others from around the world are joining in on it. You never know when the information could be useful. Many people here knit but do not crochet. And many have their work listed on such sites.[/quote]

Thanks is large! You are right!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Elena, your crochet is absolutely the prettiest I have ever seen, the binding is so intricate. You have a real artistic talent. So nice of you to show your work here. WELCOME to the forum. We have people from all over the world, with so many great talents. Again welcome from Oklahoma to Russia. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Charente (Sep 23, 2011)

Lovely set for a baby.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Love it, very nice work and welcome the forum :-D


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

stunning, i love the colours and the detail, everything! welcome to the forum : ]


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Very beautiful work and pattern. Thanks for sharing


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

I bind to [blagotvoritelnost].[V] the orphanage of Saint Petersburg I it connected here such blouses according to this description.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here still!


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Gorgeous!

CharleneM



ELENA61 said:


> Here still!


----------



## hobbit (Jan 31, 2011)

Your work is absolutely stunning. Thank you for sharing and inspiring us.

Tracie from Tennessee.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

I love the butterfly. How did you do the butterfly. Please tell me.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> I love the butterfly. How did you do the butterfly. Please tell me.


If you please!

http://mir-handmade.blogspot.com/2010/01/blog-post_8268.html


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

&#1076;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1086; &#1087;&#1086;&#1078;&#1072;&#1083;&#1086;&#1074;&#1072;&#1090;&#1100;, Elena. Beautiful work.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mare said:


> добро пожаловать, Elena. Beautiful work.


THANKS!


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful work and welcome to the forum


----------



## lucychloemae (Nov 30, 2011)

those cardi's are wonderful! i look forward to seeing lots more of your designs!!


----------



## katrinka (Sep 27, 2011)

Beautiful!
kat


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you. They are all beautiful. Thank goodness the symbols are international. Your sweaters are all beautiful. Thanks again. Carol


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

what a very pretty place to live.


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

A masterpiece of craftsman ship. Beautiful work and use of color. Just Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## bunnysbaby (Apr 11, 2011)

Your work is really beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

So beautiful


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Your work is simply outstanding Elena, absolutely gorgeous. You are a very talented lady, and inspirational. Thank you for sharing your work. Leonora.    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Mamajan (Nov 29, 2011)

i am lost for words, these are so exquisitely lovely .You put a lot of love into these clothes.


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Your photos of Russia are beautiful!!!! Lovely place! Your crochet work is beautiful as well!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work!!!!! An artist!


----------



## lynnjack (Jan 12, 2012)

I am in awe!! Your work is absolutely breathtaking. I love your pictures of Russia. Thanks so much for the pattern information. Now all I have to do is learn Russian It has been such a pleasure to see your beautiful work!


----------



## davidssgal (Aug 31, 2011)

That is beautiful !


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful set!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Stunning.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!! How beautiful this set is. So happy you have joined KP. Look foward to more of your work. These are outstanding items! :lol:


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

lucychloemae said:


> those cardi's are wonderful! i look forward to seeing lots more of your designs!!


Thanks! I will try to give to you still!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:roll: :lol: :shock: :thumbup: Absolutely BREATH TAKING!! Hello from ILLINOIS, USA.(Formerly of Alabama/Georgia--southern belle!!!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

alwilda said:


> what a very pretty place to live.


Thanks! It is very beautiful to live and good places!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonora said:


> Your work is simply outstanding Elena, absolutely gorgeous. You are a very talented lady, and inspirational. Thank you for sharing your work. Leonora.    :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks to you for the kindness!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Mamajan said:


> i am lost for words, these are so exquisitely lovely .You put a lot of love into these clothes.


Thanks! Yes I greatly love to bind!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Byrdgal said:


> Your photos of Russia are beautiful!!!! Lovely place! Your crochet work is beautiful as well!


The many thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

lynnjack said:


> I am in awe!! Your work is absolutely breathtaking. I love your pictures of Russia. Thanks so much for the pattern information. Now all I have to do is learn Russian It has been such a pleasure to see your beautiful work!


The many thanks for the kindness! To learn the Russian language is compulsory!


----------



## yolyg (Nov 23, 2011)

Is it possible to buy a set from you? Where are you? Can you mail it?


I knit by machine but have not knit in years... Your work is beautiful, I need one for a gift. I'm interested. My email is: [email protected]
Thank you.
Yoly G


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful projects. Very lovely.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello! I want to present to your attention of a bootee for children!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

And still [pinetki]!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Elena, beautiful work again. I need 10 lifetimes to do all that I am seeing on the forum. Keep posting.
Best wishes.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Elena61- You are phenomenal(prodigy) with your knitting!! Your pieces are so unusual and BEAUTIFUL. They literally take my breath away. Keep sharing, your pictures make my day!!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They are beautiful. Are they all for the orphanages?


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW Elana, your booties are absolutely gorgeous, you are a very talented lady, and your work is simply ourstanding, I love them all. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

THANKS! [Pinetki] are connected for the children of friends.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

They are all beautiful, love them all, perfect!! :thumbup: :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Very well done. Bravo Zulu for a job done to perfection. Should be very proud of yourself.

Welcome Aboard! 

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

ELENA61 said:


> I bind to [blagotvoritelnost].[V] the orphanage of Saint Petersburg I it connected here such blouses according to this description.


Helen,

For some reason your patterns are tugging at a very vague memory from my childhood. Not sure why. But it is a happy memory regardless. Thank you.

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Helen..you are amazing.. I am blown away by your talents. Is there anything you don't or can't do?? I would love the bootie patterns especially the yellow and the last black and gray pairs. I still wonder where you have been hiding. Keep it up. Thanks


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I asked about the orphanages because my granddaughter is from an orphanage in the Ural Mountains. They sure could use the things that you make. After my daughter adopted her we left all the clothes we had brought for her taking just enough to get her home. That was 11 years ago. Now I have a beautiful, smart, talented granddaughter.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

carol'sgifts said:


> Elena61- You are phenomenal(prodigy) with your knitting!! Your pieces are so unusual and BEAUTIFUL. They literally take my breath away. Keep sharing, your pictures make my day!!


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonora said:


> WOW Elana, your booties are absolutely gorgeous, you are a very talented lady, and your work is simply ourstanding, I love them all. Leonora. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

For some reason your patterns are tugging at a very vague memory from my childhood. Not sure why. But it is a happy memory regardless. Thank you.

V/r,
Doogie[/quote]

Thanks! To me it is very pleasant!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lorraine2651 said:


> Helen..you are amazing.. I am blown away by your talents. Is there anything you don't or can't do?? I would love the bootie patterns especially the yellow and the last black and gray pairs. I still wonder where you have been hiding. Keep it up. Thanks


Thanks! To me it is very pleasant! But unfortunately description in the Russian of [yazyke].[A] transfer is not correct.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> I asked about the orphanages because my granddaughter is from an orphanage in the Ural Mountains. They sure could use the things that you make. After my daughter adopted her we left all the clothes we had brought for her taking just enough to get her home. That was 11 years ago. Now I have a beautiful, smart, talented granddaughter.


As it is touching with your granddaughter! THANKS!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Elena, greetings from Virgina, USA. Your work is amazing, so precise and crocheted with love. Everything you posed is wonderful, but the booties really warmed my heart. 

I look forward, as do we all, for a lot more pictures from you! Thanks for finding us here.


----------



## Lilysmom567 (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful!! The first set is lovely! The pictures of Russia are beautiful, and the sweaters and booties are the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen. It is all stunning....Welcome to the forum from Rhode Island!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Lilysmom567 said:


> Beautiful!! The first set is lovely! The pictures of Russia are beautiful, and the sweaters and booties are the most beautiful pieces I have ever seen. It is all stunning....Welcome to the forum from Rhode Island!


Thank you very much!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Quilt in a pram.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

WOW Elena, now that is something different. It is absolutely gorgeous, you are a true artist at your craft. did you design that yourself? Leonora


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

You have a wonderful eye for color. That afghan should be hung in a museum. Like Lenora said, you are a true artist. Thank you for sharing. Do you have an Esty page so I can buy that pattern?


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Leonora said:


> WOW Elena, now that is something different. It is absolutely gorgeous, you are a true artist at your craft. did you design that yourself? Leonora


Leonora! This is my author's product.Thank you for appreciating my work!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> You have a wonderful eye for color. That afghan should be hung in a museum. Like Lenora said, you are a true artist. Thank you for sharing. Do you have an Esty page so I can buy that pattern?


Thank you Caro for appreciating my work! Shop on Esty I have yet net.Eto author's model.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

And that's such a blanket.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Very beautiful. Wonderful job.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

And yet more gorgeous work from your very nimble fingers, they are beautiful Elana. Leonora.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Elena

Your work is stunning, love all of it. You are an inspiration in your craft. :thumbup: 


Pam


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful work. Rene


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Elena , I am totally speechless as to how to describe your work ! They are so, so unique that i can only look with wonder that anybody could make such designand believe me , the ladies here do make some beautiful ones ! I used to have an aunt in Moscow who I loved dearly but she has passed away and now there is her son but we have been out of touch for some years.
Thank you for sharing your work , hope to see more.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Your work is so beautiful.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Knitted blankets for adults.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Once again Elana, they are beautiful, I love the second one in particular, the colours are just what I like. Thank you for sharing more of your beautiful work. Leonoea


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Your work is fantastic...love the finishing details on the edges...it makes your projects extra special!


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Once again Helen, we get to see and appreciate your OUTSTANDING work!!! Thanks again for sharing your works of art.
Edie (EdithAnn)


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Elena

I have just finished a very hard shift at work, thank you for making me smile!! The blankets are beautiful and like Leonora I love the second as they are also my fav of colour. Keep on showing us your work, it's an inspiration to me the learner :lol: :lol: 


Pam


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I love all of the little sweaters you have made. The patterns are beautiful. You do wonderful work. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lorraine2651 (Feb 6, 2011)

Elena,

Your work is so amazing an with such perfect stitches. I love all your work and wish you were closer so I could learn from you.. Keep it coming. Thank you again for sharing. Lorraine


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

The work of "Angel with star of Bethlehem"


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Just beautiful. Rene


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Elana, your angel is exquisite, just beautiful. Leonora


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. It is both unique and exquisite. Thank you so much for sharing. Please send us more inspiring pictures. It is fun to just look at such gorgeous work and dream of what can be done with a piece of yarn and nimble fingers. Welcome.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Elena61, you and your work are absolutely amazing! I have never seen so many unique and beautiful things in one place. It makes my knitting look like scrub rags. If you get in on Etsy, you will be making some money.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful


Pam


----------



## indiangirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Thank you for this latest picture ! Truly amazing is all that i can say ! As i have said before words fail me !


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello! I did not have long zdes.Razreshite introduce you to my new job.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

It's all custom to America - the twins: a boy and a girl.My Author model.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

More beautiful work.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello Russia...So wonderful to see pictures of your work. Beautiful. Women and even men from all over the world creating beautiful clothes, toys, etc. It is magic. Thank you so much for showing us your work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

ELENA61 said:


> Knitted blankets for adults.


Oh Wow!!! Love it!!!!!

Now I see I need to go through all the pages as you have so many wonderful photos of your work. What a great morning, getting to see such beautiful things. Thank You. :!: :!: :!:


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank you! Glad to see you!


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Helen

Again your work is beautiful and thank you for sharing.

Pam


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello again Helen, so happy to see more of your outstanding, gorgeous work! Words cannot describe what talent you have!
Thanks for sharing with us again..
Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## debs1234 (Jun 1, 2012)

hi, what wonderful crochet work - simply stunning. is the pattern for the set available anywhere?


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

very pretty work!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

What gorgeous work. The stitches look so even.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

fatkitty said:


> Just beautiful!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

All your work is stunning


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Your angel is just exquisite! Baby clothes are lovely too.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome and hello from Chicago. Thanks for sharing your crocheted binding. It was easy to follow from the pictures you posted. Your baby set is beautiful. I love the colors. it's perfect.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

lavertera said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> Again your work is beautiful and thank you for sharing.
> 
> Pam


Hi, Pam! Thank you!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

edithann said:


> Hello again Helen, so happy to see more of your outstanding, gorgeous work! Words cannot describe what talent you have!
> Thanks for sharing with us again..
> Edie (EdithAnn) :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good morning, Eddie! Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

debs1234 said:


> hi, what wonderful crochet work - simply stunning. is the pattern for the set available anywhere?


Hi! Thank you for your attention to my work. This is my job and descriptions net.Ya knit without schemes.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

christine4321 said:


> very pretty work!


Thank you for your attention!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> What gorgeous work. The stitches look so even.


Thank you!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> All your work is stunning


Thank you! I just love to knit!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Was there a variegated yarn in the chocolate brown rug. If so is it readily available


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Your angel is just exquisite! Baby clothes are lovely too.


Thank you! For your kind words!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sailgurl said:


> Welcome and hello from Chicago. Thanks for sharing your crocheted binding. It was easy to follow from the pictures you posted. Your baby set is beautiful. I love the colors. it's perfect.


Thank you very much for your attention to my work! So nice!


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Elena -- Your projects are all so beautiful...you do gorgeous knitting and crocheting! I love the edging you do on your shawl/blanket...it really adds a special touch to your work. Thank you for sharing...and I look forward to seeing more of your work. Happy Knitting.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

&#1057;&#1055;&#1040;&#1057;&#1048;&#1041;&#1054; &#1041;&#1054;&#1051;&#1068;&#1064;&#1054;&#1045;!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hello! I want to show you my next job!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

They are beautiful.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

babybop said:


> They are beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome back. I love the things that you make. :thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

They are stunning


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

very beautiful! i have been wondering about you and what you have been making. your work is great!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

They are georgeous. Beautiful work.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Just stunning, love looking at your work.


Pam


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful work! These outfits will look so cute on a little girl!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

CarolBest said:


> Welcome back. I love the things that you make. :thumbup:


Thank you! I am very pleased!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

skinny minnie said:


> They are stunning


Thank you!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

alwilda said:


> very beautiful! i have been wondering about you and what you have been making. your work is great!


Thank you! I am pleased to note.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

jmai5421 said:


> They are georgeous. Beautiful work.


Thank you!


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

lavertera said:


> Just stunning, love looking at your work.
> 
> Pam


Thanks, that you pay close attention to my work.


----------



## ELENA61 (Feb 11, 2012)

Sunny Days said:


> Beautiful work! These outfits will look so cute on a little girl!


Thank you! These dresses for little girls orphanage. Work for charity.


----------

